# When 30-sec skipping through a DVR event, do you experience lockups?



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

I've had this problem happen 3 times, and so I'm thinking it's a bit of a bug, but would like feedback from others.

So, on three occasions, I've been watching a DVR event when a commercial hits and I start whacking away at Skip-Forward (like, I'll hit it 4 times in a row really quickly) and the DVR playback stops, freeze-framing on whatever frame was currently being shown at that time. Hitting Skip-Back or Skip-Forward or Fast-Forward or Fast-Backward does nothing. Hitting Stop, then either "Resume" or "Start Over" gets me right back to the same freeze-frame. The unit otherwise works just fine at this point, even to restart a different DVR event. But, if you try to restart or resume the original event that got "frozen", same deal -- sticks at that freeze-frame. Only a power-button reboot fixes it. After a reboot, I can restart the particular DVR event and skip forward to the point where it froze, and it'll play/skip-forward etc. just fine.

I'm 99.9% positive that I was using my Harmony 880 remote for each of these three occasions -- and the reason I mention that is because maybe this is a strange 622 vs. Harmony remote incompatibility.

I've noticed that the Harmony 880 stacks up button-pushes so that you can hit Skip-Forward 5 times in quick succession, and it takes a bit for the 622 to catch up.

I'm pretty sure this has happened on Denver HD Locals via Sat, not OTA each time it's occurred.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I've had no lockups...but I've noticed some "vibratto speech" for a microsecond after 30s skip, kind of like it used to do before giving the BSOD.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

liferules said:


> I've had no lockups...but I've noticed some "vibratto speech" for a microsecond after 30s skip, kind of like it used to do before giving the BSOD.


Yup.


----------



## Tortolita (Jul 8, 2004)

I've never seen this and I also have a Harmony 880.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have also had this happen once while trying to go back 30 seconds while watching a live program. Last night I started to watch a recorded program and I got ths satelite check sreen and it froze at 3 of 5. Tv2 was ok and still working.


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Yup.


Yep, me too...but as far as I can tell this hasn't ever caused a problem or continued "vibrato" after the skip forward has finished...

I guess I'll start using my Dish remote and see if I can make this problem (the freezing) occur with that remote. I'm thinking that while this problem might be initiated by quick-succession button presses on the Harmony, obviously something is messed up with the 622 because of the continued problem after the button presses (i.e., not being able to restart the event, except after a reboot.)


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I get the "vibrato" sound problem whenever I skip back, BTW it has nothing to do with what remote one uses. This is a software problem ala 921.:nono2:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Skyburn said:


> ...
> 
> I'm 99.9% positive that I was using my Harmony 880 remote for each of these three occasions -- and the reason I mention that is because maybe this is a strange 622 vs. Harmony remote incompatibility.
> 
> ...


Skyburn,

I don;t believe it is likely Harmony related because:


My wife's 622 experienced the problem twice - once using the TV2 UHF Remote and once using the TV1 IR remote.
The Harmony actually will transmit the IR signals to the 622 with *more* time between pulses then the Dish branded remote.

As was the case with you, we have experienced the problem while watching Sat provided local HD. In each of our cases, we had paused the live broadcast and were fast forwarding thru commercials - not a timer recorded show.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

I am very surprised that there are people who have never seen the machine lock up when using DVR features (skip). Mine does it very frequently.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had this exact problem happen on 4 different occasions since 622 install at end of April (...and, the next occurance, the 622 will be sent back to E* for a replacement).

Same symptoms as OP - locks up that specific DVR event & have to do a power button reset to watch it, however, can watch other DVR events AOK.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

JimD said:


> I am very surprised that there are people who have never seen the machine lock up when using DVR features (skip). Mine does it very frequently.


I think some of the reasoning for not having the problem is how fast you press the FF/Rewind/Skip button. I don't have this problem but I also don't press the 30 second skip very fast so I don't have the reboots. Just a thought.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> Skyburn,
> 
> I don;t believe it is likely Harmony related because:
> 
> ...


I have two Harmony 880s one for each 622 I have and I have not had this issue occur. Definitely not a Harmony issue.


----------



## BrianB (Jul 13, 2003)

This same situation happened to me yesterday. I had to wait until the current programs completed recording, do a reset, and then everything went back to normal.


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I have two Harmony 880s one for each 622 I have and I have not had this issue occur. Definitely not a Harmony issue.


Ron - I tend to agree that the 880 isn't necessary for the problem to occur. I guess what I was originally opining was that I possibly hit the Harmony remote keys in quicker succession than I would the Dish remote, and that for some reason the 622 hits this issue with very fast successive Skip-Forward key presses.

On two of the occasions this happened, I specifically remember thinking to myself "I wonder if hitting Skip-Forward that many times that fast has something to do with this." The last time this happened, the wife said "Dude, you're hitting the keys too fast!" and so even she thought that. Maybe just silly anectodal evidence.

At any rate, about 1/4 of the voters in this poll seem to have this problem; maybe a bug-report to Dish is in order -- although if they read this forum, they already should know about it!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Skyburn said:


> Ron - I tend to agree that the 880 isn't necessary for the problem to occur. I guess what I was originally opining was that I possibly hit the Harmony remote keys in quicker succession than I would the Dish remote, and that for some reason the 622 hits this issue with very fast successive Skip-Forward key presses.
> ...


If I hit the Dish Remote Skip button say six times it say two seconds, the six iR signals reach the 622 in essentially two seconds. Do that on the Harmoney, and the IR is spread out over more like three seconds.

Again, it happens with the IR and UHF Dish remotes and I am convinced, as are others, that it seems to happen only with rapid or closely spaced skips.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Skyburn said:


> I've had this problem happen 3 times, and so I'm thinking it's a bit of a bug, but would like feedback from others.
> 
> So, on three occasions, I've been watching a DVR event when a commercial hits and I start whacking away at Skip-Forward (like, I'll hit it 4 times in a row really quickly) and the DVR playback stops, freeze-framing on whatever frame was currently being shown at that time. Hitting Skip-Back or Skip-Forward or Fast-Forward or Fast-Backward does nothing. Hitting Stop, then either "Resume" or "Start Over" gets me right back to the same freeze-frame. The unit otherwise works just fine at this point, even to restart a different DVR event. But, if you try to restart or resume the original event that got "frozen", same deal -- sticks at that freeze-frame. Only a power-button reboot fixes it. After a reboot, I can restart the particular DVR event and skip forward to the point where it froze, and it'll play/skip-forward etc. just fine.
> 
> ...


I saw this bug for the first time thursday on a program recorded from the HD locals which for me got added the day before. My timers got automatically switched to recording from HD sat instead of OTA ....

When I played back and skipped commercial, the show froze exactly as you described. I was using a Sony RMAV 2500 remote FYI - not that it matters. IR remote codes are IR.

I never saw this problem before on any channel. I have a rev D 622 unit, swapped from a C initially which had reboots. This is the first time I had to reboot my 622 since I got the replacement. I think this might be a bug specific to MPEG4.


----------



## WillSad (Dec 15, 2004)

I have seen the same thing twice since getting the 622 two days ago. I've gotten this off a SAT HD recording using the IR remote. The speed between clicking the fast forward button seems to be the key to getting a repro.


will


----------



## ErinKG (Feb 2, 2004)

This started happening to me last night - I think it happened 4 times last night and, so far, twice today. While we have a Harmony 880, I haven't been using it on the 622. It might be related to the speed of clicking, but I seem to click the same everytime I skip forward. I'm not sure why sometimes it locks up and sometimes it doesn't. All I know is that this is driving me crazy. Oh, it's only happened on recorded Sat HD locals.


----------



## mbg530 (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had my 622 in service for about 4 weeks and have seen the problem perhaps 6 or 7 times. I am using the standard Dish remote which comes with the 622. I'm using the unit in single mode at this time. I've also noticed that if I leave the show I'm watching and come back to it later, without doing a power on reset, the show will play normally. For me it also happens when I'm skipping through commercials so it's possible I'm pressing the skip button several times rapidly (perhaps too rapidly). I'll be aware of this and see if I can cause the problem to occur in that way.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

I think the subject of this poll should be "try this and then vote".

The user is invited to select any pre-recorded material and fast forward several minutes into it. Then while watching the recording begin pressing skip forward 6 times and then skip backward six times - pressing as rapidly as you can with one hand.

The poll selections would be - How many presses did you get before the video locked up?

1 - 6 or less
2 - 12 or less
3 - 18 or less
4 - 24 or less
5 - it never happens after dozens of presses in both directions

I'd vote 3.

I just tried this after L357, and it still does the same (as you'd expect).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I tried this for about 15 minutes the other night with the Dish remote and it did not get it to lock for me. I will give it another try over the weekend.


----------



## ErinKG (Feb 2, 2004)

Last night I started a recording, hit skip forward once and it locked. I've been trying to be careful about skipping forward too quickly (in the past I think I would hit skip 3 or 4 times before it locked) and hadn't had the problem again until last night.


----------



## Bull Fluff (May 18, 2006)

Our 622 will lockup from two, up to six times per evening. It seems to be related to overloading the receiver with quick remote control inputs. Sometimes it will clear itself, most times a hard reboot is required. 
A CS employee said that this is a known problem and a software fix should be out in "about two weeks". We have the latest software version, and it didn't change how frequent the lockups occur.
We are using the standard remotes, and this problem appeared only after the Seattle locals came on line a week or so ago.


----------



## JayPeay (Apr 30, 2006)

I am experiencing a similar problem. It first happened about 3-4 weeks ago as has been described. I quit hitting the skip buttons so quickly. I either trained myself or the system fixed itself because I had no further problems. However, after the Spokane locals activated in HD the problem reappeared (just on those channels I think). I guess I forgot to go slow. So no problem, I retrained myself and until last night when the local news show (from an HD channel) which I had recorded to the disk would not play back at all. Only difference was that now there was a complete lack of sound, too. I rebooted but it still wouldn’t play. I am hoping that was an anomaly. Maybe I had needed to reboot and just turned the receiver to standby instead? Anyone experience this along with the main issue?


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

After reading this thread last night I started to play an HD recording and hit the skip button as fast as I could about 8 or 10 times, then let it play for a few seconds and then repeated. After about 2 or 3 minutes of doing this I did not hear or see a single studder or vibrato.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

I realized the other day that I can no longer lock up my receiver by utilizing the skip forward/backward buttons rapidly. I never saw any reference to a fix aimed at this problem, but it seems to have been "corrected" somewhere along the line.

Is this the case for everyone else who voted that they had experienced this behavior?


----------

